# Europäische Süßwasser Garnele



## Klaus (23. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor mir nächstes Jahr ein paar Europäische Süßwasser Garnelen (Atyaephyra desmaresti) für meinen Teich zu besorgen. Da sie sich von Mulm, Algen, Blättern und Ass ernähren und zu dem in unseren Heimischen Gewässern vorkommen (eingeschleppt aus den Mittelmeerraum), halte ich für unbedenkliche Zöglinge die meinen Naturteich eher nutzen als schaden. 
Was haltet ihr davon ?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

ich hab mal Tante Google angeworfen.. habe zuvor noch nichts von "für Teiche geeigneten" Garnelen gehört...
Klingt doch garnicht so schlecht!
Das hier  habe ich noch gefunden!

Eigentliche wäre das doch endlich mal eine Art, die sowohl im Aquarium als auch im Teich leben kann.
Sollte bei entsprechender Teichtiefe und Wasserqualität eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten, oder?

Wenn hier keiner Nachteile aufzählt, oder ich selbst noch welche finde... dann könnte sogar ich schwach werden (für Aquarium und Teich) 8)


----------



## Rambo (24. Okt. 2005)

hi @ all
in dem ersten artikel steht ja dirn das sie für den teich geeignet sind.
wenn die sich dann auch noch mit fischen und fröschen einig werden
und umgedehrt dann würde  ich wohl auch welche nehmen.

ich denke das problem wird evtl. eher ein frosch sein als fisch oder?

mal sehen wie sich dieses thema weiter entwickelt 

fürti rambo


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2005)

*re*

hallo

nur mal so

ich glaube 
im Teich wirst Du die Garnelen beim Einsetzen das letzte Mal
gesehen haben....

ich habe NUR ganz normale einheimische Flußkrebse 
(die waren auch schon vor der Erderwärmung hier ansässig)

die Krebse sind 
nicht durchsichtig,
werden schon mal 15cm groß.

Ich habe relativ klares Wasser,
durch eine Brücke einen guten Beobachtungsstandpunkt
und bin noch im Vollbesitz meiner Sehfähigkeit
aber
um die Krebse zu beobachten bedarf es schon viel Geduld
und Glück....


meine Jungkrebse seh meist erst im zweiten oder dritten Jahr
dann sind sie aber schon ausgefärbt und viel größer als Garnelen
je werden.

mfG
karsten.

ausnahmsweise gesehen , weil ich Ihn zufällig mit dem Kescher erwischt habe !


----------



## Rambo (24. Okt. 2005)

@karsten, und du hast auch fische und evtl. __ frösche im gleichen teich?
wo hast du die her?

merci rambo


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2005)

*re*

Klar
Gold-Fische , 




eine __ Plötze ,__ Frösche ,__ Kröten, __ Molche,Libelle ....das ganze Programm





wie woher ?

in Froschkreisen hat es sich wohl rumgesprochen das hier prima 
zum Baden ist ..









 8)


----------



## Rambo (24. Okt. 2005)

erste sahne klasse bilder! da werde ich mal schauen wo ich so was her bekomme.
ich meine flusskrebse gibt es hier in FFM beim fisch grosshandel,
allerdings hatte ich die damals gegessen.
könnte ja mal 2-4 kaufen und in teich schmeissen mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2005)

*re*

http://krebse.rosyan.de/
http://www.dahlhoff.de/produkte/Produkte/Meeresfr%FCchteSpez/6.htm

bevor Du jetzt in den Feinkostladen stürzt
 mein tip
arbeite dich hier mal durch



1. Schritt :   Button  SUCHEN 
2. Schritt : Suchbegriff "Krebse" + Button ENTER

und dann alle Links und "Unter-Links"
 

und dann ".....malsehen was passiert !"
:twisted:    8)

mit freundlichem Gruß 
karsten.


----------



## Klaus (24. Okt. 2005)

Hallo, falls es euch interessiert, es gibt noch zwei weitere Garnelen Arten die mit unseren Klima gut zurecht kommen und zwar Limnomysis benedeni und Hemimysis anomala.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2005)

*re*

hallo
danke für den Hinweis 

mit 15mm und fast durchsichtig doch eher was für´s Aquarium
als DER "Hingucker" im Gartenteich.

mehr als das Bewustsein (kurzfristig) etwas für 
die Artenvielfalt im eigenen Teich getan zu haben 
wird nicht bleiben ......
 oder ?

schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## Klaus (24. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Karsten, mit deiner Erkenntnis das die kleinen Garnelen in Gartenteich praktisch gesagt rausgeworfenes sind ( Interpretation von mir ) muss ich dir in manchen fällen natürlich zustimmen ( Dicke Kois, Goldfische, __ Stichlinge, Hammerhaie, Steile Ufer ohne Flachwasserbereich, dunkler Bodengrund. Es gibt aber auch andere typen von Teichen wo es vielleicht doch sinn macht es mahl mit Garnelen zu versuchen. Ich probiere es einfach nächstes Jähr mahl mit den Atyaephyra desmaresti dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen  .

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Klaus (24. Okt. 2005)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Rausgeworfenes Geld  :twisted:


----------



## doro (7. Nov. 2005)

*Re: re*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> nur mal so
> 
> ...


----------

